# My Threads???



## bbq bubba (Apr 10, 2009)

Why can't i search for my posted threads now? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm trying to find my Double smoked ham recipe for all the noobs to enjoy!


----------



## wutang (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=64222

Did an "advanced search" for all threads started by you.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice!

Thanks bro!


----------



## henryporter (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm totally new and don't want come across harsh, I might have overlooked it. But aren't there any way to keep track of threads in which you have posted in, on this software? 
Many forums has a "view your post's" feature. It's convinient to go in there and see if there has been any activity in threads you have participated in. 
Or do I have to search for my post by a keyword or something?


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

You should be able to find your posts by simply clicking on your screen name. It will then give you a few items to choose from.


----------



## henryporter (Aug 8, 2009)

Great! Now I got it!


----------

